# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا حصري :  تحميل viber لاجهزة نوكيا

## رمان الرهيب

*viber*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *حمل من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *أو* *من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

جاري التحميل والتجربة 
ما هي الاجهزة المدعومة؟؟

----------


## ايهابو

مشكور يا اخي وجاري التجريب

----------

